# Matilda Bay Brewery Port Melbourne



## DU99 (5/2/13)

Anyone been there .been offered a tour..


----------



## WarmBeer (5/2/13)

Not personal experience, but have heard good things.

Will happily swap you the 'CUB Experience' voucher I won in exchange for your tour. It's due to expire soon, and I find I don't really care


----------



## DU99 (5/2/13)

mine's not a voucher.


----------



## Guava (8/2/13)

I've been a couple of times and had the tour twice with different crowds. You just rock up and ask about it. They usually run one tour per night, and it's free. The bar itself is low key but nice. The food is pretty decent, and I understand they are planning on expanding the space. Beers are all the usual Matilda bay range. In addition to this they usually also have about three specialty brews of some sort on the go, and their Itchy Green Pants straight from the Bright Beer tank, which is quite interesting.

The brewery itself is a fairly standard, high quality stainless brew system. It's a big space, and it's interesting to see what a craft brewery looks like with the backing of Carlton. Everything is top of the range. Def worth a visit.


----------



## DU99 (8/2/13)

might take up the offer..


----------



## doon (8/2/13)

And their website just went live to


----------



## Yob (8/2/13)

put a date to it steve, log me as a tentative

also, heading off next friday to Beerfest FYI

Yob


----------



## Sprungmonkey (8/2/13)

worthwhile if you haven't been there - was there last week. Food is good. Redback Pale is a favourite of mine on tap.

They had a black sassion a brown ale and something else as extra brews on tap when i was there,


----------



## OzPaleAle (9/4/13)

I can't get enough of the Itchy Green Pants from Matilda Bay, regularly get Growlers from the brewery. Nice setup they have there, great to sit on the fake grass lawn\loading dock and drink IGP in the sun.


----------



## eamonnfoley (9/4/13)

OzPaleAle said:


> I can't get enough of the Itchy Green Pants from Matilda Bay, regularly get Growlers from the brewery. Nice setup they have there, great to sit on the fake grass lawn\loading dock and drink IGP in the sun.


Tasted like an overhopped, unfilitered Carlton Draught to me. Very harsh.


----------



## Fents (9/4/13)

Yep good experience, was there for a bucks day just recently, ribs were great!

As stated before its a pretty standard brewery but imo its a tad larger than say a 'mountain goat' type brewery.

Guy who ran our tour didnt really know the complete ins and outs of it so dont go asking the hard questions.


----------



## OzPaleAle (10/4/13)

foles said:


> Tasted like an overhopped, unfilitered Carlton Draught to me. Very harsh.


Each to their own I guess, I wouldn't call it over hopped.


----------



## OzPaleAle (17/4/14)

Got an interesting email from them regarding their growlers.
Sounds like they might be bailing on growlers all together as they don't offer to change it for a "good" one as normally happens when you get a refill there anyway.


----------



## DU99 (17/4/14)

Bad workmanship..will they fill other "brands"


----------



## OzPaleAle (17/4/14)

No idea, I will ask them next time I'm in there, They come in handy at home, I have ended up with about 3 of them, good for that bit of extra beer left over in the fermenter that doesn't fit into the keg.


----------

